
New report says coronavirus pandemic could last for two years - dredmorbius
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coronavirus-two-years-70-percent-immune/
======
dredmorbius
The report in question:

"COVID-19: The CIDRAP Viewpoint"

[https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/sites/default/files/public/downlo...](https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/sites/default/files/public/downloads/cidrap-
covid19-viewpoint-part1.pdf) (pdf) 9 pages.

